# كتب الألكترونية في عالم النفط



## المهندس علي ماجد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مفاجأة الكتب الألكترونية في عالم النفط ..

كتب بلا حدود ..


هذا الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/1...2/sharing.html

تعليمات :-
1- قم بنسخ الرابط ووضعه في المتصفح لديك .
2- أنصحك بأستعمال برنامج يساعد على التحميل.
3- تأكد من أنك قد حملت 322 ملف وهو اجمالي الملفات داخل الرابط.​


----------



## بلدي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووور على هذا الرابط المفيد جدااااااا


----------



## hassankyo2007 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## المهندس عادل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الرابط انشاء الله نستفد منة


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

كتب جميلة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شو هدا يا اخ علي 
اللهه يسلمن
موفق يارب


----------



## الاميرررر (17 أغسطس 2013)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## engineer (22 أغسطس 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

